# If you had to pick one bow to shoot 3d with forever...



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

What would you pick? The bow's only job is 3d and it's the bow you will be shooting for the rest of your life.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Vantage Elite with spirals


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kale said:


> Vantage Elite with spirals


It's up there if you didn't vote.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

What Mathews did I leave out? MQ1 or q2xl?


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> What Mathews did I leave out? MQ1 or q2xl?


Yeah both of those.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

A Martin with NitrousX shoot thru system... probably a Scepter V or my current Rytera Alien Z w NitrousX


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

Elite Xlr or Pure.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

forked point said:


> Elite Xlr or Pure.


Forgot the Elites..


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Athens exceed 300


----------



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

i would probably stick with my alphaburner. love the spirals and the shorter ata. i seem to shoot better with short ata


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Elite GT-500 hands down.

I'm using two atm still. :thumb: :thumb:

:tongue:


----------



## 3-D 12 (Feb 29, 2008)

What about a Bowtech Specialist? Pretty nice rigs! They have my vote.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

As Levi proved again, mathews!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3-D 12 said:


> What about a Bowtech Specialist? Pretty nice rigs! They have my vote.


That is a nice bow. Loved mine.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

3-D 12 said:


> What about a Bowtech Specialist? Pretty nice rigs! They have my vote.


me too


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Bear Anarchy.

Bear doesn't have the money wrapped up in the tournament shooters to make much of a showing, their focus remains the average hunter.
However, the Anarchy provides me with more than a competitive platform to shoot 3D. Single Cam, easy to tune and work on, and its fast and accurate. At 35.25" ATA, with over a 7" BH, its solid on target, and very forgiving from my experience.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

My vote is for New Breed, but for more than just the target bow.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

mathews rival pro, slow, old, and just fine!


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

alphaburner


----------



## 3d1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I vote for the 82ND Airborn (BOWTECH) all the way.


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Well coming from Mathews over to Hoyt I have to go with the Vantage Elite with spirals


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Pse Vendetta, evo or omen pro because of speed and on 2 of them smoothness. Not really a fan of "target bows".


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Vantage pro!


----------



## bowtech37 (Feb 2, 2010)

x2 Elite Pure


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

bowtech37 said:


> x2 Elite Pure


x3 on the Elite Pure!!!


----------



## cj horne (Sep 7, 2010)

Mathews c3 mini max


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

New Breed of course


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

moxie


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

right now the BT insanity is really impressing me.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

cj horne said:


> Mathews c3 mini max


that's kinda what i'm thinking


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

New Breed. Is there anything else?


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

mathews mr7


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it would be the Strothers Rush VERY smoothe shooting bow


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

Elite GT-500


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

prime centroid by G5


----------



## BlackXForce (Sep 23, 2011)

One that would hit the X with force.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Maitland Session, definitely!

Not my bow, unfortunately, but this is a Session:


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Bowtech commander for me


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

No Hype........


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't know about 3d forever..but right now I like my Hoyt CRX 35 alot..


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Elite XLR is amazing and I can't imagine getting rid of it....... until I find something even better that is.....


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Hoyt Pro Elite, and Vantage Elite Plus.


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

i have a z7 extreme right now for 3d and love it and have had almost every bow matthews has made but i voted for tha alpha elite...i just cant see how it can be beat! thats just my opinion and to each his own.but it sounds like i need to check the out new breed!! seems to be a big secret favorite!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Strother Inspire.....


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I would have to say I would shoot Sky longhorn longbow.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

My 2006 Hoyt Ultratec with spirals.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

No Brainer...Burner


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I have a few on the list the rival, a c4 ,apex7 ,alpahelite ,ultaelite,athens, but I bought a pearson advantage and I cant stop shooting it, if you have not shot one you need to check them out there great bows.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Alpha elite rkt


----------



## TLH (Jan 8, 2010)

Elite pure or Gt500


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Athens accomplice 32.


----------



## scott&devin (Jul 18, 2010)

mr7


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Hoyt Vector 35 LD

Like it more everyday!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

im shooting my alpha RKT pretty well right now and have all hoyts, but if i had to pick one bow and shoot nothing else i would buy a apex 7, i shoot the apex 7 the best of any bow ive owned, it was EASY to shoot good, shot great at long distances, might buy me one to play with....:wink:


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Athens Exceed 300


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

colo_dually said:


> Bear Anarchy.
> 
> Bear doesn't have the money wrapped up in the tournament shooters to make much of a showing, their focus remains the average hunter.
> However, the Anarchy provides me with more than a competitive platform to shoot 3D. Single Cam, easy to tune and work on, and its fast and accurate. At 35.25" ATA, with over a 7" BH, its solid on target, and very forgiving from my experience.


Quite possibly the most underrated bow on the market right now.


----------

